# 這場車禍奪走了22條冤魂



## kenny4528

我今天看電視新聞時有段話我覺得怪怪的:



> 這場車禍奪走了22條*冤魂*...


 
我覺得這話用的有點怪，邏輯上我會用人命或其他來替換:



> 這場車禍奪走了22條*人命*...


我只是好奇，是我想太多了嗎???


----------



## juskygao

哦…可能是编辑希望说明 死者的悲哀，因为是车祸可能是死的很冤。


----------



## samanthalee

Logically speaking the sentence should have been                               這場車禍*製造*了22條冤魂....
Unlike in English, the term 魂 (soul) shouldn't be used on living people.



juskygao said:


> 哦 可能是编辑希望说明 死者的悲哀，因为是车祸可能是死的很冤


PS: I remember Nichec saying she couldn't read Simplified Characters. In case kenny4528 can't read the Simplified Characters too, here's juskygao's reply in Traditional Characters.


> 哦…可能是編輯希望說明死者的悲哀，因為是車禍可能是死的很冤。


----------



## xiaolijie

It looks like the reporter has a less-than-realistic style of writing.
Yes, I see the point in what Samanthalee was saying (but the suggested "這場車禍*製造*了22條冤魂...." sounds a bit too machanistic to me.)


----------



## kenny4528

Thanks to all of you for your kind reply. 我會覺得怪的原因是''人命''可以被奪走，''感情''可以被奪走，但''冤魂''---應該要人命被奪走之後，才能變成冤魂吧?
*



這場車禍奪走了22條人命。這無辜的22條冤魂...

Click to expand...

* 



samanthalee said:


> PS: I remember Nichec saying she couldn't read Simplified Characters. In case kenny4528 can't read the Simplified Characters too, here's juskygao's reply in Traditional Characters.---


----------



## kastner

同意 kenny 的说法

我觉得应该是：这场车祸夺走了22条人命/性命

冤魂 岂是能夺走的？ :$


----------



## juskygao

samanthalee said:


> Logically speaking the sentence should have been 這場車禍*製造*了22條冤魂....
> Unlike in English, the term 魂 (soul) shouldn't be used on living people.
> 
> 
> PS: I remember Nichec saying she couldn't read Simplified Characters. In case kenny4528 can't read the Simplified Characters too, here's juskygao's reply in Traditional Characters.


 


thank you, you know i living in the mainland of China. i use simplified Characters. 

I agree your sentence 這場車禍*製造*了22條冤魂....


----------



## samanthalee

juskygao said:


> thank you, you know i living in the mainland of China. i use simplified Characters.



Hi juskygao,
Yes, I know.  I use Simplified Characters too. I had to install a Microsoft "add-on" to be able to type Traditional Characters using Hanyu Pinyin.

I just happen to know that native speakers who use Traditional Characters have difficulties with the Simplified Characters.  And non-native speakers who are learning Simplified Characters will have difficulties with Traditional Characters.

If anyone can't understand any of the posts because of it's in Simplified/Traditional, just holler. Someone will always come to your rescue.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello juskygao,


Could I advertise for this tool that converts simplified to traditional and traditional to simplified?
http://homepage3.nifty.com/jgrammar/...s/tradkan0.htm

I hope the Japanese interface is not a big problem for those with intermediate Chinese character knowledge.


----------



## kareno999

kenny4528 said:


> 我今天看電視新聞時有段話我覺得怪怪的:
> 
> 
> 
> 我覺得這話用的有點怪，邏輯上我會用人命或其他來替換:
> 
> 我只是好奇，是我想太多了嗎???


同意你的意见
这场车祸夺走了22条生命。
用冤魂两个字实在太恐怖了


----------



## nichec

kenny4528 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your kind reply. 我會覺得怪的原因是''人命''可以被奪走，''感情''可以被奪走，但''冤魂''---應該要人命被奪走之後，才能變成冤魂吧?


 
I wonder what's left when the 冤魂 is gone....(good thing that it's not August now )

Many thanks to *samanthalee*, our considerate Mod


----------



## xiaolijie

> I wonder what's left when the 冤魂 is gone....


冤魂以后可能是有快乐的魂！


----------



## kenny4528

kareno999 said:


> 同意你的意见
> 这场车祸夺走了22条生命。
> 用冤魂两个字实在太恐怖了


 
冤魂是不會恐怖啦，我單單只是比較不喜歡*''奪走''*跟''*冤魂*''配起來的感覺。。。

Hi, samanthalee 我在想可能 這場車禍''*製造*''了22條冤魂''
在這邊是比較不常見到的用法，這邊常見的是:



> 這場車禍''*造成*''了22條冤魂


 


> I wonder what's left when the 冤魂 is gone


 
I wonder, too.


----------



## huyi122

“无辜的生命” 听上去会好一点


----------



## paddycarol

The editor's Chinese is really poor!


----------

